# German Dive Wristwatch



## chris gouzounis (Dec 9, 2004)

Does anyone have any knowledge about a dive watch I purchased in New York City

back in the late 1970's, bearing the name Dive Capsule. It is a 17 jewel manual wind stainless steel case with a rubber strap. The dial is black and says made in Germany/17 jewel/40meter water resistant/Dive Capsule. The back is black plastic with what looks like a sail boat insignia on it. It also says Exchange movement system on the back. The watch is in perfect running order and worn only three times. Any information would be appreciated as I have been unable to find out anything about this rare watch.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Chris,

Welcome to the forum. The watch you describe is a new one on me - a picture may help if you can take one and post it on here. It sounds an interesting watch, you say the back is plastic but the case is stainless steel? In my experience it's usually the other way round isn't it? I'm not doubting what you say it just seems an unusual way to go about things







. Also it sounds like it's got a reasonable movement with 17 jewels is it manual wind or automatic? I wonder if the name on the dial is that of a dive shop and the watch was a promotional item maybe? The water resistancy at 40m isn't that high.

I wish I could be more help


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

New one to me too. Again a pic would say a thousand words. If it was from the '70s wouldn't it say West Germany?


----------



## chris gouzounis (Dec 9, 2004)

Thank you for replying to me regarding the Dive Capsule watch. I can see I will really enjoy this forum.

To pauluspaolo, in answer to your questions....It is a manual wind 17 jewel movement with a date window. As it relates to the plastic back, I suspect it has something to do with the print on the back which says exchange movement system. It looks like the whole movement is an actual capsule that can be removed from the stainless steel frame. I will try to supply a picture in the near future.

To sargon, astute observation. I would also agree it should say West Germany but it says simply "made in Germany". The movement sounds very quiet and has red hands against the black face with a rotating red trim bezel.

Once again, thanks for your prompt response. I am finding information on this watch is exceedingly hard to find. For further clarification, I purchased the watch at a dive shop on 42nd Street in New York City that went by the name of Richard's Aqua Lung. Maybe someone else purchased this watch.


----------

